# Craftsman air compressor help



## Tommy (Oct 19, 2020)

I have a 60 gallon 6 hp craftsman air compressor 919152813. I am in need of a new outfeed tube that goes from the motor to the check valve. This item is discontinued from Craftsman. I thought it would be an easy fix with a new piece of 3/8 copper, but as you can see in the picture one end has some funky machine threaded nut that uses a rubber O-ring as it’s Farrell,while the other end is just a standard 3/8 compression nut. I’m not sure the best way to retrofit a new tube. I might be able to salvage a little bit of the old outfield tube and straddle a rubber hose with clamps in between the two ends, that’s the only idea I have. Do you think that would work and any other suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

there is a lot of heat on that line to the tank.
no on the rubber line at the pump to the tank for that reason.

question;
where the connection is to the pump side is it pipe thread or machine thread?
you might just get metal brake line fittings...
those will give you a better connection at higher pressure.
they use reverse flare tool to make the lines..
or just use the newer copper brake line that can bend by hand now.
and use line with the flare nut ends already attached.

get a bit longer line and make a coil for vibration damping as well as easy to bend in place.


----------



## Tommy (Oct 19, 2020)

iowagold said:


> there is a lot of heat on that line to the tank.
> no on the rubber line at the pump to the tank for that reason.
> 
> question;
> ...





iowagold said:


> there is a lot of heat on that line to the tank.
> no on the rubber line at the pump to the tank for that reason.
> 
> question;
> ...





iowagold said:


> there is a lot of heat on that line to the tank.
> no on the rubber line at the pump to the tank for that reason.
> 
> question;
> ...


yes, the fitting going to motor is machined but not same thread as the fitting for brake line, so I still have to use my original fitting. Hope my fitting will work with that double flare on motor side and I should be able to use a compression fitting going to Ck valve. 
thanks for the idea, I’ll let you know how it goes!!


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

they have adapters.
at least at our oreilly they do.
national pipe thread to brake line.
or maybe high temp air brake fittings and stainless braid hoses.


----------



## Tommy (Oct 19, 2020)

iowagold said:


> they have adapters.
> at least at our oreilly they do.
> national pipe thread to brake line.
> or maybe high temp air brake fittings and stainless braid hoses.


Thanks for your help Paul
I initially started with a straight piece about 3 feet, that 3/8 pipe is tough to bend, I actually bent my bender trying to get the job done. After I kinked that piece I bought a big roll of it


iowagold said:


> they have adapters.
> at least at our oreilly they do.
> national pipe thread to brake line.
> or maybe high temp air brake fittings and stainless braid hoses.


Success. I started off with a straight 3 foot 3/8 piece. Boys that 3/8 is hard to bend, I kinked that piece and also bent my bender. Then I bought a 25’ coiled roll, and made that work, no leaks!!
Thanks for the help


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

water fill the inside of the copper and cap it and put it in the deep freeze for a couple of days
then pull it out and bend it fast to shape.
then thaw it out and clean it well with brake cleaner.

short of a pressure filled mandrel bender setup it works well.


----------

